# U.S. team recovers bodies of Second World War airmen from Quebec waters



## RackMaster (Jul 29, 2012)

Glad to see these men are on their way home.  RIP.

I'd be curious to see the rest of the artifacts they found.



> Forensic anthropologist Dr. Stefan Claeson shows off a pair of aviation glasses recovered by divers earlier off the coast of Longue-Pointe de Mingan, Que., Wednesday, July 25, 2012.
> THE CANADIAN PRESS
> U.S. team recovers bodies of Second World War airmen from Quebec waters
> Jonathan Montpetit
> ...


----------



## Teufel (Aug 2, 2012)

Hmmm that unit seems familiar!


----------

